# Ceiling edge gap



## Ffltstn (Jan 29, 2021)

I am in Central FL. House built in 2008. Drywall used on porch ceiling and had a 1/2 gap around edge where it met stucco. Paper tape was used to cover the gap and then finished. Of course it's separated. Best solution to repair? Fill the gap first, mud, or foam or? Then tape and finish? I was told to use dry 45 min and not premixed. Mesh or paper tape?
picture is after I cut the tape back.


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

here are the steps I would take:
Fill gap with Great Stuff (or Loctite foam)
cut excess foam that fell down to create a divot
use mesh self adhesive mesh tape on top of foam
use any quick set or easy sand compound (20, 45, or 90)
finish with a plus 3 topping

hope this helps!


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

Stephen0220 said:


> here are the steps I would take:
> Fill gap with Great Stuff (or Loctite foam)
> cut excess foam that fell down to create a divot
> use mesh self adhesive mesh tape on top of foam
> ...


sounds good to me.


----------



## Davebusasusal (Jan 24, 2021)

There are many ways to attack that to finish it good . What I've already read is good but I might attack it differently . My sister lives in Florida and I've done a lot of work on her house and I find Florida to be so humid at times I would normally stay away with drywall compounds there. Being outside. The humidity does a job on drywall So I would fill it with foam like these guys said for backing and proceed to use outside plaster patch. And feather that out like drywall mud. Then a good coat of a sealer over all that drywall and plaster so moisture doesnt get in there again.. Im in So Cal and we normally never use drywall products outside because of moisture and this is desert area and dont have much rain.


----------

